# CRM for small business ---salesforce.com?



## 8till8 (19 Nov 2008)

Anyone use salesforce.com?  Is it suitable for small business or can anyone recommend a package thats straightforward and good value?


----------



## BetterBiz (19 Nov 2008)

http://www.appshore.net is great value compared to salesforce.com and has most features you should need in a small biz.

I'm not connected with them just used them in the past and found them good.


----------



## runner (19 Nov 2008)

Dont use it myself, but sugar CRM, www.sugarcrm.com is an open source package ( as in mozilla firefox browser and open office systems etc) which is very highly rated and free to download.


----------



## Apsil (24 Nov 2008)

reallysimplesystems.com is much cheaper and is pretty good. Have you tried checking through www.crm-erp.com ?


----------



## ontour (24 Nov 2008)

Many of the providers of accounting software also have CRM solutions.. You will probably get more value from a solution that integrates with other software you have that stores customer related information. Another consideration should be the analytical capabilities available with the solution. The greatest benefit is to be able to see which customers are most profitable, which regions have the highest sales etc. It is the useful information that can be easily compiled from the customer and accounting data that will give you the real benefit.


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2008)

Just get Salesforce, its brilliant. Number 1 for a reason


----------



## ontour (24 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> Just get Salesforce, its brilliant. Number 1 for a reason


 
Colly, Is salesforce.com number one for small business? According to who?
Is your software sales job related to CRM or are you a happy user of salesforce.com?


----------



## Bob the slob (24 Nov 2008)

Salesforce is pretty good alright.  Its very comprehinsive and you can just tailor it to your needs.  Loads of really good applications.  I use it every day in work and think its one of the best too.  

Take a 30 day free trial off them and see for yourself.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (24 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> Just get Salesforce, its brilliant. Number 1 for a reason


it's very good if you are used to CRM systems.
If you are starting off with your first crm system it is too complicated.

try ACT or goldmine, designed for smaller companies and easier for beginners to use.


----------



## Bob_tg (3 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> Just get Salesforce, its brilliant. Number 1 for a reason



Top of the Pops in price too !!!


----------

